# post your Saturday earnings here let's see who made the most



## fubermanpaxsucksnotips69 (Feb 5, 2016)

poster Saturday night innings here in the sea who made the most and also poster location I was in la Hollywood and Santa Monica and Manhattan Beach


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Wend. Was better for me, this is only $75 of gas spent as well. Still going in now!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Nothing great for 3 hours on a Saturday night. Simply wasn't feeling it this weekend in Lawrence.


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

Here ya go


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

lol and all the drivers are hurt about making poverty wages.....you will never get the public backing you on your strikes if you're posting that you made $$bank on a certain day

thanks for the good laugh


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Marlan P. said:


> Wend. Was better for me, this is only $75 of gas spent as well. Still going in now!


How many hours is that? I remember ya from another thread, you go at it pretty hard!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

14gIV said:


> lol and all the drivers are hurt about making poverty wages.....you will never get the public backing you on your strikes if you're posting that you made $$bank on a certain day
> 
> thanks for the good laugh


One good day doesn't even out 30 or more days of sh*t wages


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> One good day doesn't even out 30 or more days of sh*t wages


No one is forcing anyone to make crap wages. Drivers chose this job and they all know the rates went down if they don't like it they can find another job.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Now subtract gas and divide that by how many hours you actually drove. Can you post that for us?


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Hours alot but idc, 870 cash 70 to 80 in gas SELECT ONLY!


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

fubermanpaxsucksnotips69 said:


> poster Saturday night innings here in the sea who made the most and also poster location I was in la Hollywood and Santa Monica and Manhattan Beach


Try it in Detroit at .30 per miles, have a few quarters flipped your way.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

You can make money doing the bar crowd late saturday night but thats not for most drivers that have nice cars. Not taking the chance and it does happen alot that pax throws up.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

These are mine from Lyft... I just did it in the morning 5am'ish till 10am'ish and someone said I was "very kind" awwwww


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm not sure how you guys are making bank on Saturday. I consider it a good day if I break $100 working 6 hours on a Saturday.


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

This was from Mardi Gras weekend here in New Orleans.


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

14gIV said:


> lol and all the drivers are hurt about making poverty wages.....you will never get the public backing you on your strikes if you're posting that you made $$bank on a certain day
> 
> thanks for the good laugh


Not all driver's. Just the driver's who you see protesting!


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx_o-nOI7PFiQU4xWElFcjA4SkU/view?usp=docslist_api







just over 5


----------



## KGB (Mar 23, 2016)

Digip said:


> Here ya go


Was this in L.A?If so, which area?


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Mine were from the Boston area... But I think ridesharing works best for people who do this part time. Because most of my vehicle expenses get paid for, by my main job. So most I need to cover is waters, $3 for car washes (% of total time that I use the car for ridesharing washing the car is a little bit more I know) , gas which averages out to,$8 each time I go out and any extra tolls $4 (? differs each time I go out). My time for sitting in a car a driving.... come on now. This is fun too me so the cost is free. So everything else is bank $$$


----------

